# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  tài liệu về win xp

## seonovaland

có ai có tài liệu tiếng anh nói về những điều cơ bản của win Xp ,cho mình xin nha ,cám ơn nhìu

----------


## benjamin239

mình có nhưng bằng tiếng việt

----------


## thienanphuoc01

oh thế cũng được^^,tiếng anh thì càng tốt thôi ^^

----------


## ngoduong

Post bài mà ngất như thế thì Post làm gì ! Lần sau đặt câu hỏi cho rõ ràng thì mới có tài liệu nghen hông ! (+_+)

----------


## komoro92

có thì cứ share đi chứ sao nói qua nói lại ko thế

----------


## votantai

*WindowsXP · TIPS & TWEAKS* 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div>WindowsXP · TIPS & TWEAKS 


*A.*To Disable CD autoplay, completely, in Windows XP Home

Click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT Then go to: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\policies\Explorer

Create a new value called: NoDriveTypeAutoRun

Type is: DWORD

Value is: 0x000000b5 (181)

You may need to log off/log on or reboot for the change to take effect. Additionally, you may need

Administrator privileges to edit the Registry.
To Disable CD autoplay, completely, in Windows XP Pro

1) Click Start, Run and enter GPEDIT.MSC
2) Go to Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, System.
3) Locate the entry for Turn autoplay off and modify it as you desire.


*B*.*Disable the Windows Logo Keys*

This code may be freely distributed/modified.

This REG (Registry) file will disable the Windows Logo keys on your keyboard. 

To use: Download the disable_winlogo_key.reg file and save it to your hard drive
(you may want to right click and use Save Target As).

Open Windows Explorer (if necessary) and locate the file you just saved. Double click the file and

answer yes to the import prompt. You will need to log off/log on or restart for the change to take effect.

To re-enable the Windows Logo keys, download this REG file: re-enable_winlogo_key.reg

and double click the file. Answer yes to the import prompt and then reboot.



*C.Disable the Windows XP Splash Screen*


Ever wonder what's going on behind that splash screen? Well, now you can find out!

Right click My Computer, Properties, Advanced, Startup and Recovery, Edit. Edit BOOT.INI.

Add "/SOS" right after "/fastdetect" with a space between. The line will look something like this: 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Micro  soft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /SOS.

When you're finished. The first part, multi(0)..... may not be the same on your machine.

Upon restarting, the splash screen will be gone. It can be re-enabled by removing the new switch



*D.Enable the Administrator account on the Welcome Screen*


Option 1: Download and install TweakUI from the Powertoys for Windows XP collection. In the Logon section,

you can hide, or make visible, User accounts on the Welcome Screen.

Option 2: Click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\SpecialAccounts\UserLis t
(note that there is a space in the Windows NT). 

Right click in the right pane and select New, DWord value. Give the value the same name as the

Username on the Welcome Screen (it must match) for the account you wish to hide/show.

Double click the new value and set it to 1 to show the account on the Welcome Screen, or set it to 0 to hide the account.

Example: Doug is a user on the computer, Doug would be the name you give the new value. 

As of 4/24/2002, the individual Powertoys for Windows® XP are available here[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]owertoys



*E.To enable Autologon in Windows® XP Professional & Home Edition*


Option 1: Download and install TweakUI from the Powertoys for Windows XP collection. In the Logon section,

set the default username and password to be used.

Option 2: From an Administrator account, click Start, Run and enter CONTROL USERPASSWORDS2

Remove the check mark from Users must enter a username and password and click Apply. Follow the prompts.



*F.Changing Drive Letters in Windows XP?*


When you add drives to your computer, such as an extra hard drive, a CD drive, or a storage device that corresponds to a drive,

Windows automatically assigns letters to the drives. However, this assignment might not suit your system;

for example, you might have mapped a network drive to the same letter that Windows assigns to a new drive.

When you want to change drive letters, follow these steps:

Right-click My Computer, and then click Manage. 

Under Computer Management, click Disk Management. In the right pane, you’ll see your drives listed.

CD-ROM drives are listed at the bottom of the pane. 

Right-click the drive or device you want to change, and then click Change Drive Letter and Paths. 

Click Change, click Assign the following drive letter, click the drive letter you want to assign, and then click OK. 

You will not be able to change the boot or system drive letter in this manner.

Many MS-DOS-based and Windows-based programs make references to a specific drive letter (for example, environment variables).

If you modify the drive letter, these programs may not function correctly.

HOW TO: Change Drive Letter Assignments in Windows XP (Q307844)



HOW TO: Change the System/Boot Drive Letter in Windows (Q223188)


XP. I do not offer ANY support for this procedure. NOTE: Some user's have reported that this has 

rendered their system unbootable. Others have reported that it works. If you follow this procedure,

you do so at your own risk.



*G.How do I delete an "undeletable" file?*


Open a Command Prompt window and leave it open. Close all open programs. Click Start, Run and enter TASKMGR.EXE

Go to the Processes tab and End Process on Explorer.exe. Leave Task Manager open. Go back to the 

Command Prompt window and change to the directory the AVI (or other undeletable file) is located in. 

At the command prompt type DEL where is the file you wish to delete. 

Go back to Task Manager, click File, New Task and enter EXPLORER.EXE to restart the GUI shell. Close Task Manager.

See more good Windows XP information on Kelly's Windows XP from A-Z web site.



*H.Editing the Registry for "other" Users*


From an account with Administrator level access

1) click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT

2) In Regedit, highlight the HKEY_USERS key and go to File, Load Hive. 

3) Use the File Open dialog to go to the Documents and Settings\ folder, where is the 

account you wish to modify.

4) Highlight the NTUSER.DAT file in this folder (usually a hidden file) and select Open.

5) You'll be prompted to enter a "Key name". You can use whatever you wish, but I use the User's logon name.

6) You can now expand the Hive you just loaded and make any needed changes.

7) When finished, highlight this Hive again and go to File, Unload Hive.

NOTE: You MUST unload the Hive prior to logging on to the users account. Otherwise XP may have trouble loading

the user's profile.



*I.Windows® XP - Search Problems*


Windows® XP has a known issue for not finding a number of File Types when you do a Search for 

Files "containing text" or using the "A word or phrase in the file" option. 

This can be remedied for many file types, but not all. The cause is the lack of a PersistentHandler value

in the Registry for this type of file.

You can correct this by clicking Start, Run and entering REGEDIT Navigate to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT and locating 

the entry for the file type in question. For example, .txt, .adm, .asp. Expand the branch for that file type,

and if the PersistentHandler subkey does not exist, create it. Do this by clicking on the file extension key 

and going to Edit, New, Key. Name the Key, PersistentHandler. Click on the PersistentHandler sub-key. 

In Regedit's right pane, double click on the Default value and enter the following (copy and paste may be your best bet):

{5e941d80-bf96-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb}

If the PersistentHandler sub-key does exist, do not change the default value. This could have very undesired consequences.

Close Regedit and reboot the computer. This file type will now be searched for "A word or phrase in the file" type searches.

An alternative is to download a small VB Script utility

Save the file you just downloaded to your hard disk. Locate the file you just saved and double click it. 

Enter the file extension you wish to modify. If the PersistentHandler sub-key exists, no changes will be made. 

If it does not exist for the file type in question, the Registry will be updated accordingly. 

Reboot when you're finished with the file types you wish to change.



*J.How do I enable CD burning for Limited accounts?*


This tip does not apply to Nero users, it is only for XP's built-in CD burning feature.

Thanks to RIP for this information.

Allow limited users access to CD Burning:

To allow Limited User's to burn CD's, click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT. Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

Look in the right pane for AllocateDASD and double click the entry. Set the value to 2.

On PRO, this is exposed in Local Security Policy under Security Settings\Local Policies\Security Options

"Devices: Allowed to format and eject removable media"

For XP Pro, you can do this by clicking Start, Run and entering SECPOL.MSC

Go to Local Policies, Security Options, look in the right pane for Devices: Allowed to Format and eject removable media.

Set this option to Administrators and Interactive Users


*
K.How do I find my IP address?*


You can download the Windows 2000 version of WINIPCFG here: http://www.microsoft.com/

If the network connection icon is in the System tray, right click it, select Status, then go to the Support tab.

See this page: http://www.dougknox.com/ for a small VB Script that will list all IP addresses in use on your machine.

This VB Script will determine the IP Address(es) available on your computer and display them,

along with the hostname associated with the IP Address(es).

To use: Download: the Find_IP.vbs file and save it to your hard drive (you may want to right click and use Save Target As).

Locate the file you just saved and double-click the Find_IP.vbs file. 

A dialog will open listing the available IP Address(es) and the corresponding hostname.

Last, open a Command Prompt window and type IPCONFIG /ALL

Note: This utility works with Service Pack 1



*L.How do I repair Internet Explorer in Windows® XP?*


The ability to Repair Internet Explorer does not exist in the version that ships with Windows XP.

This feature only becomes available after you upgrade to a newer version. This is normal and has been 

this way since Windows 98 and IE4.

However, you can reinstall IE in Windows XP by clicking Start, Run and entering the following command:

rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 %windir%\Inf\ie.inf

You will need to have your XP CD available.

More info -->> How to Reinstall or Repair Internet Explorer and Outlook Express in Windows XP (Q318378)



*M.Installing Norton AntiVirus 2001 with Windows XP*


1) Download and save the Norton SymEvent patch from here.

2) Start the installation of NAV2001.

3) During Setup, uncheck the option to load AutoProtect at Startup

4) Disable the Run Live Update and Virus Scan options when setup completes.

5) When Setup is done, do not run any scans or Live Updates.

6) Locate the SymEvent patch you downloaded earlier and double click it to install.

7) When complete, reboot the computer. You can now load NAV 2001 and adjust its options to your liking.



*N.How Do I Do a "Repair Installation"?*


Configure your computer to start from the CD-ROM drive. For more information about how to do this,

please refer to your computer's documentation or contact your computer manufacturer. 

Insert your Windows XP compact disc (CD) into your CD-ROM drive or DVD-ROM drive, and then restart your computer.
(You can also boot with a Windows 98/Me Startup disk with CD support and run WINNT.EXE in the I386 folder on the CD)

When the "Press any key to boot from CD" message is displayed on your screen,

press a key to start your computer from the Windows XP CD. 

When you see the following message displayed on the Welcome to Setup screen, press ENTER: 

To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER. 

At this point an option to press R to enter the Recovery Console is displayed. Do not select this option. 

On the Windows XP Licensing Agreement screen, press F8 to agree to the license agreement. 

Make sure that your current installation of Windows XP is selected in the box, and then press the R key to repair Windows XP. 

Follow the instructions on the screen to complete Setup. 


*
O.How Do I Get the Security tab in Folder Properties?
*

First, your hard drive must be formatted NTFS for this tab to show up.

Second, if you're running XP Pro, you must open Windows Explorer, go to Tools, Folder Options,

View and uncheck Use Simple File Sharing.

Third, if you're running XP Home, Simple File Sharing is enforced by default and cannot be disabled.

You must boot the computer into Safe Mode and log in with the Administrator account, in order to see the Security tab.



*P.How do I install Windows® 98/Me after I've installed XP?*

(without 3rd party software)

Necessary Criteria

This procedure assumes that Windows XP is installed on drive C: No support is offered for other drive letters.

Drive C: must be FAT16 or FAT32 to be able to install Windows 98/Me after XP is already installed.

The 98/Me installation routine cannot write to an NTFS partition.

You must have a second hard disk or partition formatted for FAT16/32 in order to be able to install Windows 98/Me.

Installing 98/Me to the same partition as Windows XP is NOT RECOMMENDED!

I recommend the use of a Windows 98/Me Startup disk for this procedure. If you don't have one, you can

download the necessary files from http://www.bootdisk.com You should ensure that DEBUG.EXE is on your Startup disk.

If it isn't, it can be copied from the Windows\Command folder. On a 98/Me Startup disk,

created from Add/Remove Programs, its in the EBD.CAB file on the Startup disk.

For a 98 Startup disk created from FAT32EBD.EXE its on the floppy



*Q.Installing Windows® 98*


1) Use a Win98/Me Startup disk (with CD support) to boot your computer.

2) Insert your Win98/Me CD into the CD Rom drive.

3) At the A: prompt type X:\Win98\Setup.exe (for Win98) or X:\Win9x\Setup.exe (for Win Me)

where X: is your CD-ROM drive.

4) Proceed with the install. When prompted for the install location, you'll see C:\Windows.000.

Choose Other directory and change this to the drive you wish to install 98/Me to and name the folder Windows
(or something else if you prefer).

5) Complete the Win98/Me install. Allow the computer to boot into Win98/Me.

----------


## tungldhdonga1

*R.Repairing the Windows® XP Boot Loader*


1) Create a Win98/Me Startup Disk

2) Create a Notepad file with the following entries, exactly as shown:

L 100 2 0 1
N C:\BOOTSECT.DOS
R BX
0
R CX
200
W
Q

3) Save the file to the Win98/Me Startup Disk as READ.SCR

4) Boot the computer with the Win98/Me Startup Disk and at the A: prompt type 

DEBUG <READ.SCR

Steps 1 - 4 create the BOOTSECT.DOS file needed to boot Win98/Me. For your convenience, you can 

download READ.SCR here: READ.SRC. I suggest you use right click and Save As.

You may need to use the ATTRIB C:\BOOTSECT.DOS -S -H -R command if BOOTSECT.DOS already exists and you get an 

error when trying to recreate it.

5) Configure your computer to boot from the CD drive. This is done in the BIOS, or your computer may offer the 

option at startup if it detects a bootable CD. Consult your computer's manual for more information. 

If your computer does not support booting from CD-Rom, you should also be able to boot with a 98/Me Startup disk, 

and run WINNT.EXE from the I386 folder of your XP CD.

6) Insert your XP CD and boot from it.

7) You'll see some files being copied, then you'll be presented with a choice of installing or repairing an existing installation.

Choose Repair.

8) You'll be asked which XP installation you want to log into. Enter 1. There is usually only one installation.

9) You'll be prompted for the Administrator password. For Home, the default password is blank, so just hit Enter.

For Pro, enter the same password you did during setup for the Administrator account 
(this is not the same as the password for an Admin level account. It must be the Administrator account password).

10) At the C:\Windows prompt, type FIXBOOT. You'll be prompted to confirm. Do so.

11) When FIXBOOT is finished, remove the XP CD and type EXIT and the machine will reboot. 

Reconfigure your computer to boot from the hard drive if necessary.

You will now get the XP Boot loader with your choice of operating systems.



How do I install Windows 2000 after I've installed XP?

(without 3rd party software)
This procedure was performed on FAT32 drives.

*S.Install Windows 2000*

1) Use a Win98/Me Startup disk (with CD support) to boot your computer. If you don't have one, you can 

download the files to make a boot disk at www.bootdisk.com

2) Insert your Windows 2000 CD into the CD Rom drive.

3) At the A: prompt type X:\I386\WINNT.EXE where X: is your CD-ROM drive.

4) Proceed with the install. Install Windows 2000 to a different partition than XP is installed in.

5) Complete the Windows install. Allow the computer to boot into Windows 2000.



*T.Repairing the Windows® XP Boot Loader*


NOTE: Some users have reported that Step 1 is not necessary, but in testing I found that it was.

Since the C: drive is FAT32, you can use a 98/Me boot disk and skip Step 1, if you wish, but you may find

that you need to do it anyway.

Boot your computer with the Windows XP CD. When prompted to Setup or Repair, choose Repair.

In the Recovery Console, enter the following commands.

1) FIXBOOT, answer Yes
2) CD \
3) ATTRIB -H NTLDR
4) ATTRIB -S NTLDR
5) ATTRIB -R NTLDR
6) ATTRIB -H NTDETECT.COM
7) ATTRIB -S NTDETECT.COM
8) ATTRIB -R NTDETECT.COM
9) COPY X:\I386\NTLDR C:\
10) COPY X:\I386\NTDETECT.COM C:\
In Steps 9 and 10, X is the letter of your CD-Rom drive.


*
U.Lock your Desktop

*
Press the Windows key and the L key (WinKey+L) at the same time.

Additionally, you can create a new shortcut, with the following command line:

rundll32.exe user32.dll,LockWorkStation

Copy the new shortcut to your Quick Launch bar and you have one click access to locking the desktop.

Notes: If you are using the Welcome screen and Fast User Switching is enabled, other users will still have
access to you computer, by selecting their Username and entering their password. Additionally, if you don't have 
a password on your account, then all that is required is to click on your Username on the Welcome screen.



*V.Multibooting with Windows® XP*


for more information on multibooting with Windows XP go to ../gettingstarted/multiboot



Outlook Express keeps prompting for your password


This fix also applies to Outlook, other programs that store passwords in the Protected Storage System Provider sub branch 

of the Registry. It also corrects some issues with Internet Explorer and Autocomplete.

This is caused by a damaged Registry key. To Remove the broken Key in Windows® XP

1) Click Start, click Run, and then type regedt32 in the Open box.

2) Locate the following registry key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Protected Storage System Provider

3) Right click the HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Protected Storage System Provider key, and then Select Permissions.

4) In the Permissions for Protected Storage System Provider dialog box, click the Advanced tab. Make sure that the 

has Full Control access. Select "Replace permission entries..."

5) Click OK. 

6) Repeat steps 3 through 5 for each subkey that is listed under the Protected Storage System Provider registry key; otherwise, 

you may receive the following error message when you try to delete the Protected Storage System Provider key: 

Registry editor could not delete the key currently selected. The key or one of its subkeys does not give you delete access.

Note: The sub keys under Protected Storage System Provide will look something like this:

S-1-5-21-1085031214-1202660629-1708537768-1003

7) At this point, you can delete the Protected Storage System Provider key by clicking Delete on the Edit menu. If you prefer,

you can first export a copy of this key, and then delete the key. To export the key, right click the Protected Storage System 

Provider key, and select Export. The exported file can be re-imported by double clicking on it.

8) When you click Delete, you receive the following message: 

Registry editor will delete the currently selected key and all its subkeys. Do you want to continue
the operation?

Click Yes to finish the process.

9) Start Outlook Express. When Outlook Express checks your mail account(s) you will be able to re-enter your password(s). 

This process repopulates the Protected Storage System Provider registry key with the correct information for that computer's SID.

OLEXP: Your Password Is Not Retained in Windows 2000 or Windows XP (Q264672)

xp_messenger_autorun.vbs - Prevent Windows Messenger from automatically running. This code may be freely distributed/modified.

This script works in XP Pro or Home. 

Usage: Download: xp_messenger_autorun.vbs and save this file to your hard drive. Navigate to where you saved it

and double click the file. A confirmation dialog will appear and remind you to log off/back on or restart your computer.

This script can be viewed in Notepad or any text editor, as to the specific Registry key and value that are updated.

This version eliminates the startup delay in Outlook Express when the Contacts Pane is used.

Should you decide to undo this "fix", an undo script is available here: ../xp_messenger_autorun_undo.vbs

Follow the directions, as above.



*W.Windows® XP - Remote Desktop Web Connection - How to use*


Host Machine:

On the server machine, go to Control Panel, System, Remote. Check Allow users to connect remotely to this computer.

On the server, you need to install Internet Information Services from Add/Remove, Windows Components.

Specifically you need to install the Remote Desktop Web Connection. This will make your computer accessible

via the web. The URL to use would be 

http://<youripaddress>/tsweb You can also use the hostname if one is available for your connection.

Guest machine: 

You will be presented with a login screen. When asked for the server name, use the IP address or host

name of the server.

Check Send Login information

Enter the user name (this must be a valid user account on the server)

Domain name (on my setup) is left blank

Click continue

You'll get a new screen, and a login prompt. Enter your password and you're all set to go.

Remove TweakUI v1.33 (and earlier) Manually

To remove TweakUI v1.33, or earlier versions, manually, perform the following steps:

Do a Find for TWEAKUI.CPL, TWEAKUI.HLP and TWEAKUI.GID. When each of these files has been located,

delete it. Note: TWEAKUI.GID may not exist on your system. 

Click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT. 

This step is only necessary if you wish to remove the Shortcut Icon customization. Go to the Registry branches

indicated and modify or delete the values as instructed.

a) HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer\Shell Icons\29

In the right pane, locate the value named "29". Right click on this value and select Delete.

b) HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\WindowMetrics

In the right pane, locate the value called "Shell Icon Size". Double click on this entry and set the value to 32. 

Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Run

In the right pane, locate the value called "Tweak UI". Right click on this value and select Delete. 

Close Regedit. 



*X.Renaming Desktop Icons*


You can easily rename various Desktop (System Icons).

Click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT. Navigate to the following Registry brach:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\CLSID

The Desktop Icons are located in the sub keys as follows:

My Network Places: {208D2C60-3AEA-1069-A2D7-08002B30309D}

My Computer: {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}

My Documents: {450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}

Recycle Bin:{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}

Default IE Icon: {871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}

Double click the Default value in the above keys and enter the text you desire. Right click on the Desktop

and select Refresh to see the changes. 

To undo the changes, just right click on the Default value and select Delete. Refresh the Desktop to see

that things are back to normal. 


*
Y.How do I restrict a User's Logon hours?*


You can only restrict when a user can log on to the system. On a stand alone computer, there is no way,

currently, to force a user to log off when their hours expire.

1) Open Help and Support and type "logon hours" (without the quotes) in the search box.

2) Go to Full text matches and click on "Net user". See the examples for setting a user's logon hours.
Some examples would be:

net user johnsw /time:M-F,08:00-17:00
net user johnsw /time:M-F,8am-5pm
net user marysl /time:M,4am-5pm;T,1pm-3pm;W-F,8:00-17:00
net user johnsw /time:all (this one means this user can always log on)

3) Open a Command Prompt window.

4) Enter the appropriate "net user" command for the user(s) you wish to restrict access for.

xp_sysrestorepoint.vbs - VB Script to run unattended Restore Point Creation as a Scheduled Task

This code may be freely distributed/modified.

This script is only intended for Windows® XP.

This VB Script can be run as a Scheduled Task to create an unattended System Restore Point.

The Restore point will be identified as Automatic Restore Point with the date and time the script was run.

Usage: Download: xp_sysrestorepoint.vbs and save this file to your hard drive.

Create a new Scheduled Task and point it to the VBS file. After the script runs, it will leave a dialog

telling you whether or not the Restore Point was successfully created. This script can be viewed in 

Notepad or any text editor, as to the specific Registry key and value that are updated. For an EXE 

version of this utility, click HERE



*Z.Where did my Desktop Icons go?
*

Right click on the Desktop, choose Properties, Desktop tab and click on "Customize Desktop". Internet Explorer, My Computer,

My Documents and My Network Places can be added or removed here.

If all of your desktop icons are missing, right click on the Desktop, select Arrange Icons By, then select Show Desktop Icons.



Where is NetMeeting?>


NetMeeting is installed with Windows XP, it is just not obvious that it is. There are, by default,

no Desktop or Start Menu shortcuts for it. To activate NetMeeting, click Start, Run and enter CONF.EXE

This will start the NetMeeting Setup wizard. During setup, you'll be prompted to create Desktop and/or

Quick Launch bar icons.


*
@.Disable Windows® Messenger in Windows® XP Pro

*
If you're running Pro, you can use GPEDIT.MSC to prevent Messenger from loading. Otherwise, even disabling it

in startup won't cause it to "always" not run. Outlook, OE and some MS web pages can still make it load.

1) Start, Run and ender GPEDIT.MSC 

2) For "per machine" restriction, go to Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows Components, Windows Messenger

For "per user" restriction, go to User Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows Components, Windows Messenger

3) You can now modify whether it starts initially and/or whether its to run at all.

Note: Outlook and Outlook Express will take longer to open, unless you turn off Messenger Support.

In Outlook Express its in Tools, Options, General tab. In Outlook its in Tools, Options, Other.

If you prefer to remove Windows Messenger manually, click Start, Run and enter the following command:

RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\inf\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove

Note: This will prevent a long delay when opening Outlook Express if you have the Contacts pane enabled. 

To prevent this, click Start, Run and enter REGEDIT Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Outlook Express

Right click in the right pane and select New, Dword value. Give it the name Hide Messenger Double 

click this new entry and set the value to 2.

*17/ Windows XP Shortcut Keys* 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div>Common Windows Shortcut Keys

CTRL+A Select All 

CTRL+C Copy 

CTRL+O Open 

CTRL+P Print 

CTRL+S Save 

CTRL+V Paste 

CTRL+X Cut 

CTRL+Z Undo 

F1 Display contextual Help window. 

SHIFT+F1 Activate context-sensitive Help mode (What's This?). 

SHIFT+F10 Display pop-up menu. (Or use "MENU" button.) 

SPACEBAR Select (same as mouse button 1 click). 

ESC Cancel 

ALT Activate or inactivate menu bar mode (then press letter for that item). 

ALT+TAB Display next primary window (or application). 

ALT+ESC Display next window. 

ALT+SPACEBAR Display pop-up menu for the window. 

ALT+ENTER Display property sheet for current selection. 

ALT+F4 Close active window. 

ALT+F6 Switch to next window within application (between modeless secondary windows and their primary window). 

ALT+PRINT SCREEN Capture active window image to the Clipboard. 

PRINT SCREEN Capture desktop image to the Clipboard. 

CTRL+ESC Access Start button in taskbar. 

CTRL+ALT+DEL Brings up "Close Program" Window. 
The Windows (WIN) Key Common Shortcuts

WIN key only Display Start button menu. 

WIN+F1 Bring up main Windows Help file. 

WIN+TAB Activate next application window. 

WIN+E Explore My Computer. 

WIN+F Find a file. 

WIN+M Minimize All. 

SHIFT+WIN+M Undo Minimize All. 

WIN+R Display Run dialog box.

----------


## vietglobal

*18/ All Known & (so called) Unknown Autostart Methods* 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div>All Known & (so called) Unknown Autostart Methods

In the following pages you'll see that this article contains most, (I guess it has all) autostart methods that Windows is using everytime you reboot. The aim of this article is actually giving out the Autostart Methods so that you can find out a bit by yourself how the trojans are working after you run them and also for to let you find the unknown ones. Because as you all know after running a scan on our system with a known Antivirus, we can detect most of the known virii/trojans/bots/etc with them. But as i said before, the aim for this article is to detect the unknown trojans by manually.
I guess that's enough, i'm bored too ..here we go guys ..enjoy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

So whatever you do, do it at your own risk. I've explained everything in detail so everything is clear. If you do something wrong, that is your problem.


Startup Methods

%windir%\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp {English}
%windir%\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp {English}
%windir%\Menu Démarrer\Programmes\Démarrage {French}
%windir%\All Users\Menu Iniciar\Programas\Iniciar { Portuguese, Brasilian }

Any file in Start Up directory copied or linked, will start when Windows is booted.So deleteing unknown/suspicious files from that location will be a good idea. 

This Autostart Directory is saved in : 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders]
Startup="%windir%\Start menu\programs\startup"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders]
Startup="%windir%\Start menu\programs\startup"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\explorer\User Shell Folders]
"Common Startup"="%windir%\Start menu\programs\startup"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\explorer\Shell Folders]
"Common Startup"="%windir%\Start menu\programs\startup"

By setting it to anything other then C:\windows\start menu\programs\startup will lead to execution of ALL and EVERY executable inside set directory.
Addendum : as of 10/03/2001 Subseven 2.2 now uses this method. 

The Shell=Explorer.exe line in %windir%\system.ini 

Another way to start a file is use the shell method. The file name following explorer.exe will start whenever Windows starts. It can be anything next to the shell=Explorer.exe so be sure that there is no other things by that.
The load= line in %windir%\win.ini Under the [windows] section. 

That's a well known but also an unknown autostart method that trojan authors using for years. You need to be sure that the 'load=' line in '%windir%\win.ini' (without the quotes) has no other file names next to it. Such as 'load= pic.exe', if you see a file name next to the load= you'd better delete it. File names can be hidden by placing them to the far right of one of these lines. Some AOL password capture parograms do that.
The run= line in %windir%\win.ini Under the [windows] section. 

Well, that's same with 'load='. So if you see anthing in here to, delete it.*

* In some cases the file next to the 'load=' and the 'run=' lines, could be placed there by any program that you use, or that could be a driver file of your hardware, but that's rare.

The following keys are the most common start up methods for Windows OS's such as :
Microsoft Windows 98 / SE 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Server 
Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server 
Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition 
Microsoft Windows XP 

DISCLAIMER
Modifying the registry can cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. We cannot guarantee that problems resulting from modifications to the registry can be solved. Use the information provided at your own risk.


As a detail, the file name you see in the Right Pane like, "whatever"="C:\Windows\Zip.exe",
will run each time your windows reboots. That's an old trick too which trojan authors used for years but it is still in use by most trojans around.So you need to be sure that you know every string and what it is in the Right Panel. 

What Is The Registry ?

The Registry is a hierarchical database within later versions of Windows (95/98/NT4/NT5) where all the system settings are stored. It has replaced all of the .ini files that were present in Windows 3.x. The data from system.ini, win.ini, control.ini, are all contained within it now, along with hundreds of other system settings. Additionally, all Windows specific programs are now to store their initialization data within the Registry instead of in .ini files in your Windows folder.


About The Registry Editor.. 

The Registry cannot be viewed or edited with a normal editor - you must use a program included with Windows called RegEdit (Registry Editor) for Windows 95 & 98 or RegEdit32 for Windows NT 4 & 5. This program isn't listed on your Start Menu and it is well hidden in your Windows directory. To run this program, just click on Start, Run, and type regedit (for Win 9x) or regedit32 (for Win NT) in the input field. This will start the Registry Editor. You can add this to the Start Menu or to the desktop for easier editing.

Registry Subtree


MY COMPUTER
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT: Contains software settings about drag-and-drop operations, handles shortcut information, and other user interface information. There is a subkey here for every file association that has been defined.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER: Contains information regarding the currently logged-on user. 
AppEvents: Settings for assigned sounds to play for system and applications sound events. 
Control Panel: Control Panel settings, similar to those defined in System.ini, Win.ini and Control.ini in Windows 3.xx. 
InstallLocationsMRU: Contains the paths for the Startup folder programs. 
Keyboard layout: Specifies current keyboard layout. 
Network: Network connection information. 
RemoteAccess: Current log-on location information, if using Dial-Up Networking. 
Software: Software configuration settings for the currently logged-on user.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE: Contains information about the hardware and software settings that are generic to all users of this particular computer. 
Config: Configuration information/settings. 
Enum: Hardware device information/settings. 
Hardware: Serial communication port(s) information/settings. 
Network: Information about network(s) the user is currently logged on to. 
Security: Network security settings. 
Software: Software specific information/settings. 
System: System startup and device driver information and operating system settings.

HKEY_USERS: Contains information about desktop and user settings for each user that logs on to the same Windows 95 system. Each user will have a subkey under this heading. If there is only one user, the subkey is ".default".

HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG: Contains information about the current hardware configuration, pointing to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.

HKEY_DYN_DATA: Contains dynamic information about the plug-and-play devices installed on the system. The data here changes if devices are added or removed on-the-fly. 

Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Run
"Blah Blah"="The_Location_Of_The_Trojan"

Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\RunOnce
"Blah Blah"="The_Location_Of_The_Trojan"

Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\RunOnceEx
"Blah Blah"="The_Location_Of_The_Trojan"

Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\RunServices
"Blah Blah"="The_Location_Of_The_Trojan"

Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\RunServicesOnce
"Blah Blah"="The_Location_Of_The_Trojan"

Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\\Microsoft\Windows\Cur rentVersion\RunOnceEx\000x "RunMyApp"="||notepad.exe"
The format is: "DllFileName|FunctionName|CommandLineArguement  s" -or- "||command parameters"

Hkey_Current_User\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Run
"Blah Blah"="The_Location_Of_The_Trojan"

Hkey_Current_User\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\RunOnce
"Blah Blah"="The_Location_Of_The_Trojan"

Hkey_Current_User\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\RunServies
"Blah Blah"="The_Location_Of_The_Trojan"

Subkeys (Static VxDs) under Hkey_Local_Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\VxD\


The [386enh] section of %windir%\system.ini (this includes the scrnsave.exe= line in system.ini which can be used to run things on your system. 

The [boot] section of %windir%\system.ini (this includes the scrnsave.exe= line in system.ini which can be used to run things on your system 

The IOSUBSYS folder (drivers load automatically)
That's easy huh ? That means anything in that folder will run in each time ur windows reboots.

The VMM32 folder (drivers that take precedence over those built into vmm32.vxd)

config.sys

autoexec.bat
Starts everytime at Dos Level.

winstart.bat
Note behaves like an usual BAT file. Used for copying/deleting specific files. Autostarts everytime you reboot. 

wininit.ini 
* Bonus item - files can be [runonce,] deleted or renamed from the wininit.ini file.

'Often Used by Setup-Programs when the file exists it is run ONCE and then is deleted by windows 
Example content of wininit.ini :

[Rename]
NUL=%windir%picture.exe

'This example sends c:\windows\picture.exe to NUL, which means that it is being deleted. This requires no interactivity with the user and runs totaly stealth.


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command] @="\"%1\" %*"
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.exe is executed.

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command] @="\"%1\" %*" 
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.com is executed.

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command] @="\"%1\" %*"
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.bat is executed.

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\Shell\Open\Command] @="\"%1\" %*"
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.hta is executed.


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command] @="\"%1\" %*" 
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.pif is executed.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\batfile\shell\ open\command] @="\"%1\" %*"
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\batfile\shell\ open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.bat is executed.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\comfile\shell\ open\command] @="\"%1\" %*" 
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\comfile\shell\ open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.com is executed.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\exefile\shell\ open\command] @="\"%1\" %*" 
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\exefile\shell\ open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.exe is executed.


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\htafile\Shell\ Open\Command] @="\"%1\" %*"
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\htafile\shell\ open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.hta is executed.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\piffile\shell\ open\command] @="\"%1\" %*" 
The key should have a value of Value "%1 %*".
Backdoor example:
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command] @="\"trojan.exe %1\" %*"

With such registry entries, the trojan.exe is executed each time an *.pif is executed.


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\App s\test]
"Path"="test.exe"
"Startup"="c:\\test"
"Parameters"=""
"Enable"="Yes"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\App s\
This key includes all the APPS which are executed IF ICQNET Detects an Internet Connection.

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\App s\
This key includes all the APPS which are executed IF ICQNET Detects an Internet Connection. 

The following two are used by Sub7 2.2
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\KeyName stubPath=C:\PathToFile\Filename.exe 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entversion\explorer\User shell folders
This does start filename.exe BEFORE the shell and any other Program normaly started over the Run Keys.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\ShellScrap] @="Scrap object" "NeverShowExt"="" 
The NeverShowExt key has the function to HIDE the real extension of the file (here) SHS. This means if you rename a file as "Girl.jpg.shs" it displays as "Girl.jpg" in all programs including Explorer.
Your registry should be full of NeverShowExt keys, simply delete the key to get the real extension to show up.

Explorer Autostarts : 
Windows 95,98,ME
Explorer.exe ist started through a system.ini entry, the entry itself contains no path information so if c:\explorer.exe exist it will be started instead of %windir%\explorer.exe.

Windows NT/2000
The Windows Shell is the familiar desktop that's used for interacting with Windows. During system startup, Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000 consult the "Shell" registry entry, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Shell, to determine the name of the executable that should be loaded as the Shell.
By default, this value specifies Explorer.exe. 

The problem has to do with the search order that occurs when system startup is in process. Whenever a registry entry specifies the name of a code module, but does it using a relative path, Windows initiates a search process to find the code. The search order is as follows: 
* Search the current directory. 
* If the code isn't found, search the directories specified in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\Environment\Path, in the order in which they are specified. The default settings for HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\Environment\Path and HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Environment\Path are "%SystemRoot%\System32;%SystemRoot %" and null, respectively. Because the current directory during system startup is %SystemDrive%\, the resulting search path would be:

1. %SystemDrive%\ (e.g., C:\) 
2. %SystemRoot%\System32 (e.g., C:\WINNT\System32) 
3. %SystemRoot% (e.g., C:\WINNT) 

The vulnerability results because the default permissions on %SystemDrive%\ allow all interactive users to write to it. Thus, on a machine that boots from the C: drive, if a malicious user placed a bogus Explorer.exe into C:\, the search order would cause it, rather than the bona fide Explorer.exe, to be loaded and executed each time a user on the machine logged on.


General : 
If a trojan installs itself as c:\explorer no run keys or other start-up entries are needed. If c:\explorer.exe is a corrupted file the user will be locked out of the system. Affects all windows version as of today.

----------


## doken

*19/ Change the OEM Detail's & Logo:* 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div>K, I thought, I want to write a tut, but it has to be quick and easy to follow, so here it is, called: How can I change OR add OEM logo and information on my computer?

By default, the General tab (right-click My Computer, select properties or double-click System in Control Panel), contains information on the Windows version, SP's, processor, memory, registered user and registration identity.

Optional items include the manufacturer and model, a small OEM logo picture, and a button leading to a separate page of support information.
The information is not held in the registry, but in an old-style .INI file, which can be created in any plain-text editor including Windows Notepad.
This file can have two sections:

The first section, has a section header called [General], and within that section - two entries:

Manufacturer=<text>

Model=<text>

The second section, headed [Support Information], is optional, but if present adds a button with that label to the page. The entries after that heading should be in the form:

Line1=<some text>

Line2=<more text>

Line3=<more text>

and so on. The limit on the number and length of lines seems limited only by the 64 KB general limit on .INI files.

The file should be saved in the %systemroot%\system folder (for Windows 98/ME computers) or in %systemroot%\system32 folder (for W2K/XP/2003 computers) as OEMINFO.INI.

The picture is a 256-colour-Windows bitmap (.BMP) file.

Microsoft states that the size should be 96 pixels square when using small fonts in Display Property settings, or 120 square with large fonts.

The file should be saved in the %systemroot%\system folder (for Windows 98/ME computers) or in %systemroot%\system32 folder (for W2K/XP/2003 computers) as OEMLOGO.BMP.

No other entry in the .INI file is required, but the latter must exist and have a populated [General] section for the bitmap to be visible in Display Properties.

No reboot is necessary in order for the hack to take place. Press the  +BREAK keys and see for yourself.

For example, using this OEMINFO.INI file:

[General]
Manufacturer=Self made Computer
Model=Liinux X77

[Support Information]
Line1=Visit my home page at
Line2=
Line3=http://www.evo.hr/cat/
Line4=
Line5=For hundreds of tips, visit Mr R.Sole!
Line6=
Line7=You can also contact me by using the following e-mail address:
Line8=
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

***Plus a OEMLOGO.BMP picture***:

OK, I hope you liked it and found it easy to follow, next one is on how to change Windoze XP home\OEM (Boo...) into Windoze XP Pro Corparate (Yerrrr) *** so NO activation ***

*20/ A few tip's (for regedit)* 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div>*A.Bringing Up the Shutdown Dialog Box***
*Create a new txt file somewhere on your system, open it and put in this one line:
(new ActiveXObject("Shell.Application")).ShutdownWindow  s();
Save and Close the file. Change the extension to js and your got it.
You can make a shortcut to that file to make it easy to shut down your system.

*B.Stop Password Expiration****
If you want to do this for all users, enter:
Start / Run / net accounts /maxpwage:unlimited
If you are getting an error message that your password is about to expire:
Right click on the My Computer icon
Select Manage
Go to Local Users and Groups / Users
Right-click on the user you want to change
Select Properties
On the General tab, check Password never expires Click OK.

*C.Not Displaying Logon, Logoff, Startup and Shutdown Status Messages****
To turn these off:
Start Regedit
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\policies\system
If it is not already there, create a DWORD value named DisableStatusMessages
Give it a value of 1 = display or 0 =no display

*D.Speeding Up the Display of Start Menu Items****
An easy way to speed up the display of the Start Menu Items is to turn off the menu shadow.
Right click on an open area of the Desktop
Select Properties
Click on the Appearance tab
Click on the Effects button
Uncheck Show shadows under menus

*E.Changing the Picture Displayed for a User****
You can change the picture that gets displayed for a particular user
Go to the Control Panel
Select User Accounts
Click on the Account to change
Click on Change my picture
You can then browse to the picture you want to use

*F.Changing the Internet Explorer Title****
Start Regedit
Go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Window Title
Enter what you want appear in the title bar

*G.Displaying Automatically Ending Non-Responsive Tasks****
Start Regedit
Go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\AutoEndTasks
Set the value to be 1
In the same section, change the WaitToKillAppTimeout to the number of milliseconds you want.
Download reg file
Adding / Removing Additional Programs
Added 8/16/01

*H. By default, WindowsXP does not display all the programs you can add or remove.****
To show this list:
Edit the \Windows\Inf\sysoc.inf file
In the Components section, simply remove the word hide.
This will leave two commas together (like on the rest of the items).
Then you can go to the Control Panel / Add or Remove Programs / Add/Remove Windows Components and the new items will be displayed.
[Components]
NtComponents=ntoc.dll,NtOcSetupProc,,4
WBEM=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,wbemoc.inf,hide,7
Display=desk.cpl,DisplayOcSetupProc,,7
Fax=fxsocm.dll,FaxOcmSetupProc,fxsocm.inf,,7
NetOC=netoc.dll,NetOcSetupProc,netoc.inf,,7
iis=iis.dll,OcEntry,iis.inf,,7
com=comsetup.dll,OcEntry,comnt5.inf,hide,7
dtc=msdtcstp.dll,OcEntry,dtcnt5.inf,hide,7
IndexSrv_System = setupqry.dll,IndexSrv,setupqry.inf,,7
TerminalServer=TsOc.dll, HydraOc, TsOc.inf,hide,2
msmq=msmqocm.dll,MsmqOcm,msmqocm.inf,,6
ims=imsinsnt.dll,OcEntry,ims.inf,,7
fp_extensions=fp40ext.dll,FrontPage4Extensions,fp4 0ext.inf,,7
AutoUpdate=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,au.inf,hide,7
msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,hide,7
msnexplr=ocmsn.dll,OcEntry,msnmsn.inf,,7
smarttgs=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,msnsl.inf,,7
RootAutoUpdate=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,rootau.inf,,7

Games=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,games.inf,,7
AccessUtil=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,accessor.inf,,7
CommApps=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,communic.inf,HIDE,7
MultiM=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,multimed.inf,HIDE,7
AccessOpt=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,optional.inf,HIDE,7
Pinball=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,pinball.inf,HIDE,7
MSWordPad=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,wordpad.inf,HIDE,7
ZoneGames=zoneoc.dll,ZoneSetupProc,igames.inf,,7

*I. Cleaning the Prefetch Directory****
WindowsXP has a new feature called Prefetch. This keeps a shortcut to recently used programs.
However it can fill up with old and obsolete programs.
To clean this periodically go to:
Star / Run / Prefetch
Press Ctrl-A to highlight all the files

*J. Hide/Unhide Logon Names****
If you want to hide or unhide the names of users that are displayed on the initial logon screen:
Start Regedit
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows NT \ CurrentVersion \ Winlogon \ SpecialAccounts \ UserList
Add a DWORD with the name of the user account you want to hide
Make sure it has a value of 0
If there is an existing account, you can unhide it by giving it a value of 1

*K. Set the Online Registration as Being Completed****
You can set WindowsXP to assume the online registration has been completed.
Run Regedit
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows NT \ CurrentVersion
Create a String Value called RegDone Give it a value of 1

*L. Creating a XPBoot Floppy***
*To create a bootable floppy from within WindowsXP:
Insert a floppy into the A: drive
Open the Explorer
Right click on the A: Drive
Select Format
Check Create an MS-DOS startup disk
Click on the Start button
This will create a XP boot disk

M. Opening a Command Prompt to a Particular Directory from Explorer***
If you want to open a command prompt to a directory that is selected in the Explorer:
Start Regedit
Go to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT \ Directory \ shell
Create a new key called Command
Give it the value of the name you want to appear in the Explorer. Something like Open DOS Box
Under this create a new key called command
Give it a value of cmd.exe /k "cd %L"
Now when you are in the Explorer, right click on a folder, select Open DOS Box, and a command prompt will open to the selected directory.

----------


## ilgod

*21/ Slipstreaming SP1 or SP2 into Win XP* 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div>OK, here is another quick tut, hope you like it, (all the DOS command's are the true command's, so it's ok if you want to use copy & paste) Now a lot of people have Windoze XP but without SP2 in it, so this is for you, anyway what is "slipstreaming" well slipstreaming is the process to integrate the Service Pack\s into the installation so that with every new installation the Operating System and Service Pack are installed at the same time. Slipstreaming is usually done on network shares on corporate systems. But with the advent of CD burners, it does actually make some sense for the home user or small business user to do the same. Microsoft added the ability to Slipstream a Service Pack to Windows 2000 and Windows XP. It not only has the advantage that when you (re)install your OS, you don't have to apply the Service Pack later, also if you update any Windows component later, you'll be sure that you get the correct installation files if Windows needs any.
Slipstream Windows XP Service Pack 2[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]ownload the (full) "Network Install" of the Service Pack (English version [266 MB]), and save it to a directory (folder) on your hard drive (in my case D:\XP-SP2). Other languages can be downloaded from the Microsoft Download Web site.
***Note: do not use spaces in the folder name! ***
Next copy your Windows XP CD to your hard drive. Just create a folder (I used \XP-CD), and copy all the contents of your Windows XP CD in that folder. Next, open a Command Prompt (Start > Run > cmd), and go to the folder where you downloaded SP2 (cd \foldername). Type the command: servicepack filename /integrate:drive/path. In my example the command is WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-ENU /integrate[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:\XP-CD. If you get a error, This is caused by the fact that your Windows XP CD contains updates that will be automatically installed when you run setup. This type of CD's will usually be from larger OEM suppliers (like Dell, HP, or others). You cannot use this type of CD to create a slipstreamed SP2 install. First, the files will be extracted, and next they will be integrated in your Windows XP files: When ready, you should get a confirmation. Windows XP Service Pack 2 has now been Slipstreamed into your original Windows XP files. Now for burning,
*Creating a Bootable CD*
For this part I used IsoBuster and Nero Burning ROM 6 (make sure you have the latest version, but at least 5.5.9.0). After you install IsoBuster, you can choose to use only the product's free functionality for what we want to do, (you need to have your original Windows XP CD in the CD-ROM drive). Start to extract the boot loader from the original Windows XP CD. Using IsoBuster, select the "folder" Bootable CD, and right-click Microsoft Corporation.img. From the menu choose Extract Microsoft Corporation.img, and extract it to the folder on your hard drive where you have your Windows XP files (D:\XP-CD in my case).
Next, start Nero Burning ROM, and choose CD-ROM (Boot) in the New Compilation window. On the Boot tab, select Image file under Source of boot image data, and browse to the location of the Microsoft Corporation.img file. Also enable Expert Settings, choosing No Emulation, and changing the Number of loaded sectors to 4 (otherwise it won't boot!)
If you have an older version of Nero you won't have the option Do Not Add ";1" ISO file version extention under Relax ISO Restrictions. You won't be able to boot your new CD, so update Nero! You can configure the Label tab to your liking, I would however recommend that you keep the Volume Label the same as on your original Windows XP CD. Here are some (English) Labels:
Windows XP Professional: WXPCCP_EN
Windows XP Home: WXHCCP_EN
Windows XP Professional OEM: WXPOEM_EN
Windows XP Home OEM: WXHOEM_EN
Next press New, and from the File Browser window, select the files and folders from your slipstreamed location (in my case D:\XP-CD). Now drag & drop the selected files in the ISO1 window. Next, burn your new CD.
You now have a Bootable, Slipstreamed Windows XP Service Pack 2 CD, hope you found this tut OK. >>> Wh!5t1£r <<<

*22/ Repair console & ASR" a quick guide* 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div>This is a very quick tut: (list view so it's easier to follow).
If XP is corrupted to the point where the normal\ safe mode can't get it to boot,
you can do a Repair Install, this should work as well as keeping the current settings.
Make sure you have your Windows XP key.
The whole process takes about half an hour depending on your computer,
If you are being prompted for the administrator's password, you need to choose the 2nd repair option, not the first.
1\Insert and boot from your Windows XP CD,
at the second R=Repair option, press the R key,
this will start the repair,
2\press F8 for "I Agree at the Licensing Agreement",
Press R when the directory where Windows XP is installed is shown, (typically this is C:\WINDOWS)
It will then check the C: drive and start copying files,
It will automatically reboot when needed, keep the CD in the drive.
3\you will then see the graphic part of the repair, this look's the same as during a normal install of XP (Collecting Information, Dynamic Update, Preparing Installation, Installing Windows, Finalizing Installation)
4\when prompted, click on the Next button,
then enter your XP key,
(normally you will want to keep the same Workgroup or Domain name)
5\after reboot you will have the same screens as a normal XP Install,
(activate if you want, boooo)
Finished, now you should be able to log in with any existing accounts. Also there is ASR, ***First of remember to regularly create backups as part of an overall plan for system recovery. And this ONLY work's on Win XP Pro, not home***
Personally I think restoring from backup should be a last resort for system recovery, use this method only after you have tried other options, first try starting the computer in Safe Mode and reverting to the Last Known Good configuration ETC. If nothing else work's try ASR,
Automated System Recovery (ASR) is a two-part system; it includes ASR backup and ASR restore. The ASR Wizard, located on the Start menu under Accessories\System Tools\Backup, does the backup portion. The wizard backs up the system state, system services, and all the disks that are associated with the operating system components. ASR also creates a file that contains information about the backup, the disk configurations (including basic and dynamic volumes), and how to perform a restore.
You can access the restore portion by pressing F2 when prompted in the text-mode portion of Setup. ASR reads the disk configurations from the file that it creates. It restores all the disk signatures, volumes, and partitions on the disks that you need to start the computer. ASR will try to restore all the disk configurations, but under some circumstances it might not be able to. ASR then installs a simple installation of Windows and automatically starts a restoration using the backup created by the ASR Wizard. Hope this help's, remember you can use commamd prompt to run system restore, here are a couple of M$ KB's you might want to read.
***see the following Microsoft Knowledge Base articles:***
818903: Automated System Recovery Overview in Windows XP
304449: How to Start the System Restore Tool from a Command Prompt in Windows XP.
Hope this help's you.

save it as file.bat
Once executed, it will rename itself to Adobe Gamma Loader and will then move itself to your startup folder, then immediately reboot your computer. Then, it will do this for all your accounts as soon as you boot up. It is 100% silent aswell.

----------


## huudatfee

đủ chưa các vị mệt lè lưỡi 
trông tui cũng đc chứ
có thể nhận lời cảm ơn từ các vị được chứ ?
**:::ặc ặc ặc:::**

----------


## hungnt021849

đọc xong chắc chết mất

----------

